# Ipad et App Store : Masquer les app ne fonctionne pas...



## stéphane83 (30 Juillet 2015)

Salut,
Le glissement vers la gauche dans la section des achats est sensé masquer les applications en effet un bandeau rouge apparait avec la mention "masquer" qui vient confirmer l'action tout comme pour les appels ou les messages.
Cette fonction par contre n'est pas présente dans l'App Store de l'iPhone.
Malgré tout il doit s'agir d'un "oubli" ou bug je ne sais pas car depuis iOS 8 ce problème persiste car les app ne sont pas masquées.
Je ne sais pas sil sait d' un cas isolé mais bon avez vous aussi remarqué ce petit dysfonctionnement ?


----------



## lineakd (30 Juillet 2015)

@stéphane83, car il faut que tu es activé le partage familial sur ton smartphone. 
Un petit ajout... Je viens de désactiver le partage et la fonction "masquer" est resté!


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Juillet 2015)

Mais elle fonctionne uniquement si le partage familial est activé?
Mon soucis c'est pas qu'elle ne soit pas présente  sur iPhone mais que ça ne masque pas tout simplement.
Bon de toutes manières ça prend deux secondes pour activer le partage familial je vais voir ça ! 
En fait je pensais que ce n'était lie au partage familial car il me semble que iOS 6 permettait de masquer directement depuis l'appareil et les achats se retrouvaient dans les articles masqués sur iTunes.
En parlant de ça c'est une horreur Apple Music et la gestion des médias je me suis retrouvé avec des articles masqués sans faire attention rrrrrrr


----------



## lineakd (30 Juillet 2015)

@stéphane83, je ne sais pas sur ios 6. C'est une fonction que j'utilise pas. De toute façon, le masquage ne sert pas à grand chose (ou ne fonctionne pas correctement) car dès que tu passes sur "tous" ou "pas sur cet iphone". L'app que tu viens de masquer, réapparait.
L'apple music, je m'en sers peu. J'ai trop l'habitude de spotify. Mon utilisation de médias, est plutôt en streaming. Ce qui me manque, c'est plutôt du data en illimité ou que free améliore son réseau pour que je puisse revenir chez eux, avec leur data à 20 go.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Août 2015)

Le réseau free fonctionne très bien chez moi, je ne pourrai jamais revenir à moins de 20Go par mois... Impossible


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Août 2015)

Oui avant ça fonctionnait sous iOS 6 et comme tu dis le masquage apparaît malgré le glissement vers la gauche.
Donc si cela réapparaît aussi sur ton appareil avec le partage c'est bien un bug
Ça permettait de masquer et ainsi moins charger les achats de l'app store des applications obsolètes ou devenues inutiles.


----------



## lineakd (1 Août 2015)

@Moumou92, oui, il fonctionne à certains endroits mais pas dans les lieux où je traine. Je m'en sers surtout pour le data et quand tu te trouves dans petit village ou la seule antenne est celle d'orange. Le smartphone ne sert plus qu'à téléphoner et comme c'est la fonction que j'utilise le moins (disons rarement). J'y suis resté chez free pendant deux ans. Maintenant, je profite de mon smartphone à temps complet avec mon abonnement de chez sosh, en payant 10€ de plus. Merci free pour le prix des abonnements.


----------



## help questions (23 Avril 2021)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui avant ça fonctionnait sous iOS 6 et comme tu dis le masquage apparaît malgré le glissement vers la gauche.
> Donc si cela réapparaît aussi sur ton appareil avec le partage c'est bien un bug
> Ça permettait de masquer et ainsi moins charger les achats de l'app store des applications obsolètes ou devenues inutiles.


Bonsoir, savez-vous comment fonctionnait le masquage à l’époque ? La façon de faire en glissant vers la gauche dans l’Apple store a toujours été là même ? 
je connais quelqu’un qui se retrouve avec des applications masquées et elles ne se rappellent pas avoir fait la manipulation et dit qu’elle ne connaît pas ce système pour masquer dans l’Apple store.
Est-ce normale ? Merci pour votre réponse! En espérons que vous me répondiez


----------

